# Set up NAS & VPN



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

I've just purchased a LG-NAS which I've connected via ethernet to my Sky Netgear DG834GT Wi-fi router. Everything is working fine, up to a point. I can see the drive, upload, download files, still trying to figure out the iTunes Server and Time Machine parts.
What I want to do is log in to the NAS through VPN while I'm away from home. I've got a Netgear Prosafe VPN Firewall FVS318v3 and I was hoping I could place this between the NAS and the DG834GT to make this happen. Unfortunately my networking skills are now stretched beyond breaking point.
With the FVS318v3 in place I can no longer see the NAS on my home network. The FVS318v3 and the DG834GT appear to both be set to 192.168.0.1 so I can't see the VPN Firewall when I try to query it via Safari.
I'd be very grateful if someone could help me to set this up? Many thanks,
Gordon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am guessing that you are now double natted.


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

Will turning on bridging mode on the Wi-fi modem allow me to get around this, or will that stop the computers that are connecting directly through it from working?

I guess that's the problem I'm double-natted when addressing the NAS as I have to also go through the VPN Firewall, but everything's still fine in terms of the Wi-fi computers connecting to internet.

Any ideas?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I would using the Prosafe VPN as your main router. Then connect the Wireless router as an access point and switch. Basically disregarding its routing function.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As far as using the other router as the secondary, here's the "cookbook" to configure it.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc. Note that you should use the same SSID and encryption key for the secondary router but a non-conflicting channel. I recommend channels 1, 6, or 11 for use for the best results.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm getting a bit lost as to what you mean by "the other router" is that the DG834GT wi-fi modem or the FVS318v3 VPN Firewall?

Anyway, just to be clear, they can only be set up one way as the broadband connection is via a DSL phone line on an RJ11 (I think that's correct) connector and the FVS318v3 VPN Firewall only has ethernet input. Therefore the DSL phone line must connect first to the Netgear/Sky DG834GT wi-fi modem then into the FVS318v3 VPN Firewall.

I really appreciate your help, please be clear though as I'm not an expert in this field. Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You said it was a WiFi Router not a modem. If that is the case you will probably have to somehow setup a bridged mode between the two devices. Or just get a DSL modem that is just a modem and not a router/modem combo.


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry my mistake it's a "Wireless Broadband Router" according to Netgear's description http://www.netgear.co.uk/wireless_broadband_router_dg834gt.php

It's this unit that allows all the computers to get wireless access to the internet so I don't want to lose this. I only want to connect the NAS to the wi-fi broadband router, which is cable only, in such a way that I can access the NAS via VPN when we're away from this location. The wi-fi broadband router has four ethernet ports and I'm currently using one of these to access the NAS when I'm here on the LAN. My understanding was that I would need the VPN Firewall to terminate the NAS so that I could access it when out of the office.

Is that not possible with this configuration of hardware?

Thanks for taking the time though. Best,

Gordon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I personally don't think you need a dedicated VPN if you are the only one using it. Windows has the capability to work as a VPN server. If you have a spare machine you could turn it into a VPN and then just port forward on your main router to the computer running the VPN.

As far as the two routers go, you may be able to put the VPN router in the DMZ of the main router and get it to work correctly. Or maybe it is just a matter of forwarding the appropriate port on the main router to the VPN router.

You will just have to try stuff and see what works.


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, I don't think I'm up to setting up what you describe though. I don't have a spare computer to set up as a VPN server, I only have the Netgear VPN Firewall unit. Thanks for your advice though.

Gordon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Could you give us the exact make and model of the NAS?


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

No problem, it's the LG N2R1 http://www.lg.com/uk/it-products/network-storage/LG-network-storage-N2R1DB2.jsp

Best,

Gordon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I was intrigued by the initial description of the product. "Accessible anywhere in the World"

So I had to delve into the product specifications.

This tells me you have access to your files through a web browser and even FTP.


CIFS/SMB
Yes
HTTP / HTTPs
Yes / Yes
FTP / FTPs
Yes / Yes
Print Server
Yes
iSCSI (ODD only)
Yes* *DHCP : Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

That's true, the web browser works really well, very impressive. But it doesn't allow you to store you iPhoto library and your iTunes library on it and have access anywhere in the world. It is an interface that allows you to download and upload files to the NAS through a website. I was really hoping to have VPN access to the drive so that all these elements would be part of my laptop no matter where I was.
It's a very impressive NAS, with support for TimeMachine and iTunes Server (I haven't quite got that working how I hope it will) and I can keep my iPhoto library on there as long as I'm here, but not outside the office. At the price of around £150 for the 2TB model it's pretty cost effective too. Just wish I could use it via VPN 
Gordon


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you configure them properly, most any NAS has that capability.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You actually think streaming your music from the NAS is going to work really good over a VPN connection? Especially when your upload bandwidth with your ISP is probably not even as close to your download bandwidth.


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you mean the capability to access them via VPN or the Time Machine, iTunes server bit?

If you mean the VPN bit do you know how to set that up in this situation? No problem if not, but that would be the answer to my problem.

G


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

The iTunes server part is secondary, I hope I'm not sidetracking you. I haven't managed to get that working on the LAN as I'd like it to, but it looks like I can work it out. The part I'd really like to resolve is accessing the NAS via VPN when out of the office.

Gordon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Have you tried anything we have mentioned above?

1) Johnwill's instructions.

2) Can they be bridge together.

3) Putting the VPN router in the DMZ of the Main Router

4) Port forwarding the VPN port on the main router to the VPN router.


----------



## lpagross (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi yes, I really appreciate John's detailed instructions and I followed them completely, including the link "Typical example config using a Netgear router". Unfortunately, I think John was approaching the problem from the point of view of putting the VPN Firewall first and the broadband wifi modem router after that. Unfortunately the broadband wifi modem router has to be first in line as the broadband connection goes into this and the VPN firewall doesn't have a phone/broadband connection, only ethernet. I did follow all the instructions though, right through to changing the broadband modem/router to 192.168.0.99 and then I lost contact and had to reset it.

Bridging together, putting the VPN router in the DMZ and port forwarding are beyond my understanding without clear explanation or basic instruction. Sorry if I'm just beneath your ability to instruct. Thanks for making the effort though.

Gordon


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

So, I have this particular router, FVS318. Putting the VPN router in the DMZ is not going to help you. You need to either put the router as the main router to your internet connection or you have to pass the IPSEC ports to it. But this doesn't solve routing internally in your network as the FVS318 cannot have remote VPN client traffic come out of the same interface as the port set up on the internal LAN behind your Netgear modem/router. But if you want to try, you need to pass UDP port 500 and IP port 50 to the FVS318.

You need to see if you can bridge the Netgear modem router to act strictly as a modem. This will simplify your setup.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'd bridge the modem/router and use the FVS318 as the main router as zx10guy specifies, that will probably be the most satisfactory resolution. As far as wireless access, you can get a cheap wireless router and connect it as my previous instructions to solve that issue.


----------

